# Whats the difference in a Stihl 028 WB and a 028 AV wood Boss



## Musclenut (Sep 20, 2008)

Hello,

I was looking for an old rebuildable saw that had more power than my 024 and happened to pick up a pare of 028s for $20. One is a 028 WB serial #210889668. The other is a 028 AV Wood Boss serial #213769881. The fella I bought them from said he was going to combine the two to make one that would run. The WB has 140 lbs compression on the 5th pull but is missing the muffler and the handle. The AV Wood Boss is complete but has a scored piston. The cylinder has just a couple of aluminum deposits no scratches. Neither came with a bar and chain. What is the difference between the two, and which is the best model? I was actually looking for a 029 Super. Will a 028 Super cylinder fit a 28, or will a 029, or 29 Super cylinder maybe fit.

Thanks


----------



## scootr (Sep 20, 2008)

About the only diff is the tag, they are both the same, 47cc. You can put a Super p/c on there, that will make it 52cc. 029 and 290 are totally different, you have the better saw. I run a 20" with .325 RSC on my Super, softwood mostly. 17" w/.325 in hardwood would be good.

You can clean up that cylinder, and get a new piston and rings. I would just take the other set and bolt it on, you will have a running saw in less than an hour. If one has a Walbro carb, use that over the Tillotson. The later models had 4 screws to hold the starter cover on, the latest models had a side chain adjuster.


----------



## Musclenut (Sep 20, 2008)

They both have walbro carbs. Last night I rebuilt the walbro carb on my 024 and found what looked like 2 diff. sized knock out pluges in the kit. What are they for. I'm sure I'll be rebuilding the carb for my 028.


----------



## scootr (Sep 20, 2008)

I don't mess the plugs, too much hassle. Just make sure you clean them good. Pull the H and L needles spray carb through them. Wear glasses! That stuff will get in your face when you squirt through all the holes.


----------



## Musclenut (Sep 20, 2008)

The cylinder with the bad piston looks a little strange inside. You can see where the rings have polished the cylinder walls but on each side of the cylinder just below the bottom 2 ports there are 2 spots the same width as the port where you can still see the original cross cuts in the wall. It looks like when the rings go below these ports the rings aren't touching the cylinder walls directly below the ports. Any ideas?


----------



## Rookie1 (Sep 20, 2008)

For starters I would put mising parts on saw with good comp. Get it running and make sure it is Ok. Then buy bar and chain. As for the carb, lots of times Walbro or Zama or whoever package rebuild kits that will work on more than one model carb. If your carb doesnt have them dont worry about it.


----------



## Musclenut (Sep 20, 2008)

scootr said:


> I don't mess the plugs, too much hassle. Just make sure you clean them good. Pull the H and L needles spray carb through them. Wear glasses! That stuff will get in your face when you squirt through all the holes.



I saw what looked like a plug the size of a pencil eraser pressed in my carb. Was that it? What is it?


----------



## Musclenut (Sep 20, 2008)

Is there much of a noticable diff. in power between the 024 and 028. I cut mainly hard woods here.


----------



## Rookie1 (Sep 20, 2008)

Yes on eraser size plug. Its a plug to cover a part of the fuel passages. If you look you should see that is usually where a 90` turn needs to be made. Or a valve or something, Im not a carb guru. 
Powerwise I cant say. I have my BIL 028,not sure if its wood boss or av,but it does fine.I wouldnt hesitate too buy one if I didnt have access to his.


----------



## jeeptj19992001 (Sep 20, 2008)

Musclenut said:


> They both have walbro carbs. Last night I rebuilt the walbro carb on my 024 and found what looked like 2 diff. sized knock out pluges in the kit. What are they for. I'm sure I'll be rebuilding the carb for my 028.



028 should have tillotson hu series carbs


----------



## Musclenut (Sep 20, 2008)

jeeptj19992001 said:


> 028 should have tillotson hu series carbs



Neither of mind do.


----------



## jeeptj19992001 (Sep 20, 2008)

wounder if there was a change, but all i see listed are the hu's


----------



## scootr (Sep 21, 2008)

The early 028av were 42mm with Tillotson carb, the 028wb was bumped up to 44mm, most with Walbro. The 028 Super were bumped again to 46mm, no Tilotson. Clean up the good cyl. with 400 wet/dry paper, slap good piston and new rings on her. Tune the carb. Pull cord, cut wood.


----------



## Cameljoe73 (Sep 21, 2008)

:agree2:


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 21, 2008)

028AVSEQ with a muffler mod and the ports cleaned up is a bad motorscooter !!


----------



## jeeptj19992001 (Sep 21, 2008)

scootr said:


> The early 028av were 42mm with Tillotson carb, the 028wb was bumped up to 44mm, most with Walbro. The 028 Super were bumped again to 46mm, no Tilotson. Clean up the good cyl. with 400 wet/dry paper, slap good piston and new rings on her. Tune the carb. Pull cord, cut wood.



so i have a 028 wb with tillotson carb.....


----------



## Musclenut (Sep 21, 2008)

Tzed250 said:


> 028AVSEQ with a muffler mod and the ports cleaned up is a bad motorscooter !!



I believe I'll get the one with good compression going firtst then re-evaluate the other. 
I've seen several muffler mods on here but what is involved in cleaning up the ports? :chainsawguy:


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 22, 2008)

Careful work with a Dremel, using burrs and sandpaper rolls. Do a search on "porting".


----------



## scootr (Sep 22, 2008)

Try the muff mod first, just open up the exit hole to about 7/16". If you want to do some porting, just widen the ports a little, maybe 1/32" to 1/16" each side. Do not raise or lower them, that will change the timing. I muff modded my Super, it's a screamer!

Wait, you have a WB, put a SUPER exhaust on it. Lots of them on Ebay. You will love the saw, may be a little heavy by todays standards, but they just feel great.


----------



## Musclenut (Sep 22, 2008)

scootr said:


> Try the muff mod first, just open up the exit hole to about 7/16". If you want to do some porting, just widen the ports a little, maybe 1/32" to 1/16" each side. Do not raise or lower them, that will change the timing. I muff modded my Super, it's a screamer!
> 
> Wait, you have a WB, put a SUPER exhaust on it. Lots of them on Ebay. You will love the saw, may be a little heavy by todays standards, but they just feel great.



I'll try that. Doesn't sound to difficult.:greenchainsaw: 
I was thinking of putting a stihl .325 RM chain and a 18" blade on it. I cut a lot of dirty dead hard wood. Does this combo sound like it will work? Would it handle a 20" bar?


----------



## scootr (Sep 22, 2008)

It will handle a 20" in green softwood, in dead hardwood I wouldn't go bigger than 18". Dirty wood, Semi-chisel will hold an edge a lot longer than full chisel. Put an 18" with Stihl .325 semi-chisel on it, you will be happy.


----------



## Musclenut (Oct 14, 2008)

While rebiulding these saws I have found many differences between the 2 models. The mufflers on the 2 saws are not the same. A Wood Boss Muffler can be made to fit a WB. You have to wire the top portion of the muffler to the bottom. The Flywheel covers are different. One cover has 3 holes the other has 4. This makes the cases a little diff. The muffler mount holes are in differnet spots as well. The oilers are different. It appears if you replace the entire olier unite you can use either oiler on either saw but you can't switch sprockets from one olier to another. The WB in my opinion has a better oiler. The chain brakes are completely different as well. The Wb appears to be built stronger but the Wood Boss seems to be made a littler lighter. The Wood Boss still seems to be just as reliable. The air intake hose and oiler gaskets seem to be week spots.


----------



## Musclenut (Nov 15, 2008)

I finaly got the 028 WB running. I waited 2 months for parts from cheapstilparts on e-hay that never came. After seeking paypal after him I finally got my refund from him. But any way I'm very happy with the saw it's a strong runner. Put a 18" bar with a full chisel on it. It flat cuts. It could use a new muffler though. 

I wanted to fix both of them up but the deeper I got into the two saws the more parts I was missing. To fix the other I need a muffler, oiler, handle, vent tube, annular buffer set, chain cover, bar and chain, and something else I'm forgeting. If anyones got an old 028 junker let me know.


----------



## scootr (Nov 15, 2008)

Congrats on your 028! Great saw, Keep an eye on ebay, parts saws a plenty there. Check Craigs list also, you may get lucky. Put an ad on the trading post here?


----------



## PSYCHO (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for all the great info guys, I too appreciate it!


----------

